# Woodstoves  aren't the only way to stay warm in winter. Heres another



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 23, 2013)

Found this little gem not far from where we spend part of our winters. Planning to spend a lot more time there soon. This beach front house is About $500 a month US with a year lease,
	

		
			
		

		
	





















	

		
			
		

		
	
 and includes electric, water and a cleaning lady. Hot & Cold water 2 Bd Room, Big Refrigerator


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 23, 2013)

And ya get to party with Flips. Cool.


----------



## will711 (Feb 23, 2013)

That looks sweet where is it?


----------



## billb3 (Feb 23, 2013)

There's another one just like it here: http://romblonislands.com/properties/beachfronts/RBF2026/index.html


----------



## ScotO (Feb 24, 2013)

SO, I didn't see a woodstove in that shack....what gives?? 

I love trips to the beach (ain't never been to the tropics yet), but after a couple weeks I'm THOROUGHLY ready to come home.  I love the mountains, the change of seasons, and my extended family.  I wouldn't fair well down in that shack for too long.....


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 24, 2013)

will711 said:


> That looks sweet where is it?


About a 30 minute boat ride from a world famous resort island called boracay. In the central Philippine islands.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 24, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> SO, I didn't see a woodstove in that shack....what gives??
> 
> I love trips to the beach (ain't never been to the tropics yet), but after a couple weeks I'm THOROUGHLY ready to come home. I love the mountains, the change of seasons, and my extended family. I wouldn't fair well down in that shack for too long.....


My kids love the beach as do I (uncrowded). I also love diving,snorkeling,sailing,fishing,jet skiing and fires on the beach at night with plenty of cold beer and catching my dinner of lobster,crabs,clam,s fresh from clear,clean waters. Its always a hoot to do this in january and febuary when my friends are shoveling snow and chopping ice back home. We will be putting the kids in cyber school to facilitate winter travel.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 24, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> My kid love the beach as do I (uncrowded). I also love diving,snorkeling,sailing,fishing,jet skiing and fires on the beach at night with plenty of cold beer and catching my dinner of lobster,crabs,clam,s fresh from clear,clean waters. Its always a hoot to do this in january and febuary when my friends are shoveling snow and chopping ice back home.


yeah, I bet that is fun this time of year.....as I look out back into my barren, muddy cold backyard....


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 24, 2013)

billb3 said:


> There's another one just like it here: http://romblonislands.com/properties/beachfronts/RBF2026/index.html


Thats the Same one in the pictures i posted ,here are few more though higher priced.
http://www.islandsproperties.com/properties/beachfronts/ceb-ola-bf-7059/index.htm
http://www.islandsproperties.com/rentals/beachfront/ceb-ceb-rbf-2012/index.htm


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 24, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> yeah, I bet that is fun this time of year.....as I look out back into my barren, muddy cold backyard....


I get my fire fix by building fires on the beach at night. For Cooking with a few friends and family and a couple cold ones.
Most of the beaches iv been to here in the states dont allow fires and you certainly cant rent a beach house for those kind of prices. $600 for a 1 month stay.Includes electric ,water and a weekly cleaning lady .


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 24, 2013)

You can buy a whole pig roasted over charcoal for about $50-60 delivered like a pizza still hot and steaming. Although not in 30 minutes. sometimes it 24 hours as it takes about 6 hours to roast. Local fisherman sell their catch every morning, and fresh fruits and veg are available year round


----------



## kalevi (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you get internet?


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 25, 2013)

Take some advice from Arnold and stay away from the cleaning lady Yaaa


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

kalevi said:


> Do you get internet?


Uh-oh....if not, I see some Hearth.com withdrawal in his future.....

Symptoms include the driving urge to play with one's own wood........I hope you don't go blind, Seasoned Oak!!


----------



## rideau (Feb 25, 2013)

I see one of its listed attributes is a dirty kitchen.....I can have that at home any time i want


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

kalevi said:


> Do you get internet?


Probably not on this particular small island. When we stay in the city our favorite hotel suite has high speed Internet. Included. We need that for online banking and the kids cyber school and to keep in touch with family. If you need a dose of home you can order online from Mcdonalds,pizza hut, KFC ect. And have it delivered to your room.Neat.


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2013)

There are other ways to stay warm in winter, but hearth.com rules won't let me post pics of them.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Take some advice from Arnold and stay away from the cleaning lady Yaaa


Wifey would not go for that for sure.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

rideau said:


> I see one of its listed attributes is a dirty kitchen.....I can have that at home any time i want


A dirty kitchen is an outside mini kitchen,Think patio sink/countertop to prepare fish and meat for charcoal grill cooking.
Keeps the mess out of the house.Nice idea.  The interior kitchen is reserved for cold beer


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

begreen said:


> There are other ways to stay warm in winter, but hearth.com rules won't let me post pics of them.


Nice to do those things on the beach by a fire! In febuary.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Uh-oh....if not, I see some Hearth.com withdrawal in his future.....
> Symptoms include the driving urge to play with one's own wood........I hope you don't go blind, Seasoned Oak!!


Wife wont let me go blind without her permission.


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2013)

I like your wife. May I borrow her?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

begreen said:


> I like your wife. May I borrow her?


Some things i dont share.She keeps me from getting in trouble with the cleaning lady. I share my beer,my seasoned oak ,and you can borrow the cleaning lady. And watch the kids while im down at the beach,doing those things that you cant post on hearth ,com.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't like that water. Fish poo in that water. Plus,...
If I can't wear insulated Carhartts in Feb., I'm not in the right place.
It is beautiful though.


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I share my beer,my seasoned oak ,and you can borrow the cleaning lady.


 
Deal, but pics first please.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2013)

The listing for the place includes Internet access.

Since the deal with Strauss-Kahn I stay away from cleaning ladies.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

Beetle-Kill said:


> I don't like that water. Fish poo in that water. Plus,...
> If I can't wear insulated Carhartts in Feb., I'm not in the right place.
> It is beautiful though.


Water is the best part,crystal clear wether its 10 ft of 60 ft deep. No industry of factories or pollution for many miles around. AIr is clean tonly shark i ever saw was a huge whale shark(harmless)right off a coral reef. Notice how crowded that beach is.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The listing for the place includes Internet access.
> Since the deal with Strauss-Kahn I stay away from cleaning ladies.


I didnt catch that but it may be dial up. I didnt stay at this particular place yet but i did stay at quite a few like it. WIfe is good for a week or two until she gets mall withdrawl. Her cousin has a really nice 2 story beach house on a larger island and were welcome to stay there whenever we want.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Since the deal with Strauss-Kahn I stay away from cleaning ladies.


You have to wait your turn Begreen has first dibs


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 26, 2013)

begreen said:


> Deal, but pics first please.


My daughter on one of those beaches with the sun in her eyes. Notice how crowded the beach is!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 26, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 95084
> 
> My daughter on one of those beaches with the sun in her eyes. Notice how crowded the beach is!


 
Must be crowded with Irish nudists. They're blending right in with the sand!

http://www.forfeckssake.com/2012/11/irish-sunbather/


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2013)

Randy - that looks like it will hardly suck at all.  I probably couldn't handle it for more than 2 or 3 months a year.  Do you have to bring in food and beer by boat?  It would have to be a big boat for me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 26, 2013)

Jags said:


> Randy - that looks like it will hardly suck at all. I probably couldn't handle it for more than 2 or 3 months a year. Do you have to bring in food and beer by boat? It would have to be a big boat for me.


The local fisherman provide all the seafood at bargain prices and local people also provide pork and chicken fresh.The exchange rate is 40 -1 So $100 US is 4000 their money. A whole pig roasted over charcoal is about $50-60 US
Beer is plentiful and reasonable priced.Mostly san-miguel,carlsburg and US brands as well. A fifth of rum is about 65c. US. 5 year whisky about 95c.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 26, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The local fisherman provide all the seafood at bargain prices and local people also provide pork and chicken fresh.The exchange rate is 40 -1 So $100 US is 4000 their money. A whole pig roasted over charcoal is about $50-60 US
> Beer is plentiful and reasonable priced.Mostly san-miguel,carlsburg and US brands as well. A fifth of rum is about 65c. US. 5 year whisky about 95c.


O Rand you made me hungry ! That looks like a piece of heaven it must be fun for a child to run and play in the sand too! There will be many happy memories for your daughter later in life.

Pete


----------



## Lower bucks (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks nice but its the Phillipinnes almost a 24 hr flight probably 1800 per person just to get there.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 26, 2013)

Lower bucks said:


> Looks nice but its the Phillipinnes almost a 24 hr flight probably 1800 per person just to get there.


Most i ever paid was $1250 but if you stay a few months its worth it.Last Time i took the family (2010) it was $6000 just for the airfare for the 5 of us.


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The local fisherman provide all the seafood at bargain prices and local people also provide pork and chicken fresh.The exchange rate is 40 -1 So $100 US is 4000 their money. A whole pig roasted over charcoal is about $50-60 US
> Beer is plentiful and reasonable priced.Mostly san-miguel,carlsburg and US brands as well. A fifth of rum is about 65c. US. 5 year whisky about 95c.


 
Okay - maybe 4 months out of the year.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 27, 2013)

For the luxury minded heres a pic of our room on one of our trips. Theres ws also an attached conference room as this was the presidential suite.
A luxury bath with 2 phones. About 1500 SF in all ,about the size of a typical US ranch style home. Nice digs for a beach resort,all for about $69 a night about the same as motel 6 back in the states


----------

